# Clé TNT Pour mac ?!



## Em3Ze (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour , 

Je sais qu'il existe des Clée spécialement conçu pour Mac ( Elgato... ) mais elles sont relativement cher donc je voulais savoir si a la manière de macam ou mieu peut etre , il existé des clée TNT Windows rendu compatible mac...

Merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (30 Juin 2009)

vous pourriez être plus explicite pour votre "à la manière de macam" ? Mettre un lien vers le produit dont vous parlez, pour que celles et ceux qui veulent répondre puissent se faire une idée précise de ce que vous avez déjà testé ou de ce que vous prenez en référence. 

Sinon, on se contente de vous renvoyer à d'autres exemples de clés
http://www.equinux.com/us/products/tubestick/index.html


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

Un certain nombre de clés usb TNT sont compatibles avec le logiciel EyeTV d'Elgato qui est de LOIN le meilleur pour visionner et enregistrer les chaines de la TNT.
Par contre si tu dois acheter une clé "moins chère" puis le logiciel EyeTV alors la facture augmente et il vaut mieux finalement acheter une clé ElGato qui est fournie avec ce logiciel.

En tout cas c'est mon choix!


----------



## Em3Ze (30 Juin 2009)

Merci 

Quand je disais à la maniere de "macam" c'est un driver et logiciel pour un grande parti des webcam PC , qui devienne compatible grâce a "macam"

Sinon r e m y tu dit qu'un certain nombre sont compatible avec le logiciel Eye Tv , tu sais pas ou je peut trouvé un liste , a moin que tu parle des clé d'elgato

Si il n'y pas d'alternative moin cher je pense prendre *Elgato EyeTV DTT  ou **Elgato EyeTV DTT Deluxe 

Vous savez quel est la difference avez les deux model qu'a appriori c'est juste le nombre d'objet fournis dans la boite ( je me trompe peut etre )
*


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

Em3Ze a dit:


> ...
> Sinon r e m y tu dit qu'un certain nombre sont compatible avec le logiciel Eye Tv , tu sais pas ou je peut trouvé un liste , a moin que tu parle des clé d'elgato
> *...*



Ben sur le site d'ElGato, page consacrée au logiciel EyeTV, onglet Caractéristiques Techniques:


Et sur le site d'ElGato tu as également un comparateur:
http://www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/tuner/compare.fr.html

Tu verras que entre les 2 modèles cités, il y a une différence de présence ou non de télécommande, de plus le Deluxe reçoit aussi la radio (???? j'ignore si c'est utilisable en France) et qu'il comporte 2 type de prises d'antennes


----------



## twinworld (30 Juin 2009)

Em3Ze a dit:


> Quand je disais à la maniere de "macam" c'est un driver et logiciel pour un grande parti des webcam PC , qui devienne compatible grâce a "macam"


je vois pas le rapport entre un driver pour webcam sur PC et une clé USB TNT...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Ben sur le site d'ElGato, page consacrée à EyeTV, onglet Caractéristiques Techniques:


je crois qu'il voulait le contraire : une liste des clés compatibles avec EyeTV


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> je crois qu'il voulait le contraire : une liste des clés compatibles avec EyeTV


Mais c'est exactement ce qu'il y a sur cette page:
clés PCTV, Hauppauge, Plextor, SatelCo, SiliconDust, Terratec, ....


----------



## Em3Ze (30 Juin 2009)

Merci ,

Le rapport avec macam c'etait de savoir s'il existait un logiciel universel rendant les TNT USB Windows Compatible MAc os ...


Merci pour le site , pour l'instant Elgato est down =S


----------

